# Guns are designed for killing.



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

actually they are. A person could say for sporting purpose's but ah try and kill a deer with a basketball, or a rabbit with a football doesn't work so well.
a bow is the same it was designed to kill something.

but with that argument I always add cars kill more people than firearms so why do we still make cars that go 10-50 MPH over the speed limit? And why does everyone ignore the speed limit unless a police officer is tagging them with radar?
ahh ,because if criminals obeyed laws then they wouldn't be criminals now would they?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Well yes. Yes they are. Sure you can go out for competitive shooting, target shooting, trap and skeet, etc. But in reality guns are designed to deliver a projectile(s) from point A to point B. Point B generally being some critter for the table, a pest, or a 2 legged enemy... But that's not a bad thing. A gun is a tool. In my experience people that would say "guns are bad cause they are designed to kill" are generally liberals and in desperate need of a right hook to the jaw. Should obese folks blame the silverware for their health conditions? Did the spoon really make them fat? After all it was designed to eat with...


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes they are I do not see a problem with that.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A gun is a machine designed for the sole purpose of firing a projectile. The choice of target is in the hands of the operator. 

I have guns that have never been used to kill anything. They have put holes in paper targets and pushed around metal targets but never pointed at a living thing. Most of my guns have been used to kill food to keep me and mine fed (until the folks at Safeway objected to me shooting the turkeys at thanks giving) but I have only one gun that has ever been pointed at a person. Firing it was not necessary, thank the Lord.

Guns are made only to shoot bullets. What they are shot at is in no way designed into them. They can be used to kill - but so can kitchen knives or sharp sticks. 

Some guns are designed with the intent that they will be used in wars but even most of them can serve to gather food or target practice.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I own a collection of WWII guns, enough so that I am sure that at LEAST one of them has been used to kill a human being (probably more than just one, but I am sure at LEAST one has).

Know what? They may have been used to fire a bullet that killed a man, but not by me... so what they were used for in the past (other than being a cool historical item) is irrelevant.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

My Lazy gun!
Yesterday I placed my shotgun on the front porch, gave it six shells, and noticing it had no legs, placed it in a wheelchair to help it get around. I left it alone and went about my business.

While I was gone, the mailman delivered my mail, the boy across the street picked up my yard, a girl walked her dog down the street, and quite a few cars stopped at the stop sign near my house.



After 10 hours, I checked on the shotgun. It was still sitting in the wheelchair. It had not rolled outside and It had not killed anyone in spite of many opportunities that had been presented. It had not even loaded itself.

Can you imagine how surprised I was with all the hype about how dangerous guns are and how they kill people? Either the media is wrong and the killing is by people misusing guns or I'm in possession of the laziest gun in the world. So now I'm off to check on my spoons, because I hear they make people fat.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

It has been 48 years since I snuck dads 22 revolver out and fired a box of 22LR's in the backyard. I got a replacement box at Western Auto for like a 89 cents and dad
never knew or told me he knew. I have owned and fired many guns and thousands of rounds and managed to never hurt anyone, kill anyone, damage anything, or have a AD/ND
(knock on wood). My guns are like tools in my toolbox and they all have a use. 

I have rode on several airplanes that crashed later. The most notable was N726DA an L-1011 that crashed Aug 2 1985 at DFW. I rode on that aircraft twice several years prior.
I stood right next to N904VJ 2 days before that Valuejet DC-9 crashed into the everglades in 96 killing everyone! My first ocean crossing was in the 60's on a TWA 707 flight 800,
yup the same flight that crashed in 96. Look what the bad guys did with airplanes on 9/11 ! 2 767's in the WTC, a 757 into the pentagon . and United 93 757 we all know that story, lets roll!! Lets outlaw airplanes!

Guns can kill, cars can kill, airplanes can kill! Out of the many things that can kill you why do they continually go after the gun?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's my thought:
View attachment 12425


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

So are slingshot.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This statement used to bother me too. It was used as an argument against civilians having guns. It doesn't bother me anymore.
Since I know they are just looking to score some fiction point, I just respond with, "Well, sometimes bad folks need killin'." Turn and walk away and leave them with their mouths agape.
They usually don't bring up the subject again.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I carry a gun on me from the time I get out of bed until I go back to bed, and it is within easy reach while I am in bed. I have never had to draw it in anger, but it is mighty comforting to know that if I need to protect myself or my loved ones, I have it with me. I have trained and practiced religiously and often, and feel confident if needed< I would be able to protect "me and mine". I have carried guns for almost 50 years, and not once have they acted on their own and killed anybody or anything. One more thing...consider my signature...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

tinkerhell said:


> Actually, it is the bullet that is designed to kill.
> 
> The gun merely contains the explosion and sends the bullet down range.
> 
> In fact, one could argue that a gun saves the life of it's operator every time it successfully contains the explosion and send the bullet down range.


ah no the bullet also contains the explosion the fire arms just makes it go bang then the barrel stabilizes the actual bullet so you can hit something with it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> It has been 48 years since I snuck dads 22 revolver out and fired a box of 22LR's in the backyard. I got a replacement box at Western Auto for like a 89 cents and dad
> never knew or told me he knew. I have owned and fired many guns and thousands of rounds and managed to never hurt anyone, kill anyone, damage anything, or have a AD/ND
> (knock on wood). My guns are like tools in my toolbox and they all have a use.
> 
> ...


cause skate boards are too much fun!! lol


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Redhawk...I would submit that drawing a firearm in anger and using it is murder. There are only four reasons to use a gun:

Fun

Food

Fear

Freedom.

Anger is not part of it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My guns fire a projectile , It is the projectile's job to destroy what it hits. I decide what it hits, I take responsibility for my own actions and my right to carry that firearm supersedes the ability of any man to insist on the contrary. I also place the trust in my family and friends to decide when I am no longer able to exercise that right.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

So what if they are? There are situations when something needs to killed or threatened with the possibility of being killed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey NotsoYoung! Good to see you back you rascal you! :icon_smile:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

People are designed to eat dead things. Be it dead plants or dead animals. Ye can't live off of rocks alone.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

A gun is one of those things that it is better to have and never need it-than need it and not have it.
when you need one , you really need it.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't understand the issue. Of course, guns are designed to kill something. That's why they were invented from the very beginning. They replaced spears, bow/arrows, and swords. So what's the problem?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you said that right RN!:violent:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> I don't understand the issue. Of course, guns are designed to kill something. That's why they were invented from the very beginning. They replaced spears, bow/arrows, and swords. So what's the problem?


FINALLY, after posts full of namby pamby political correctness the truth is stated.
I must say, you beat me too it, RN, I was going to post the same thing.

Political correctness occurs on the conservative side of the spectrum, too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That is to say, you should sue the company if your firearm won't kill. It is defective if it won't.

After all, sue is not just a girl's name!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Nope - that guy in Johnny Cash's song named his boy Sue. Not just for girls anymore.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Animals kill all of the time. Time to ban animals. Killing is part of nature and life. Falling off of a cliff will kill you but nobody complains about gravity.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am grateful that rough men with guns stand ready to visit death and destruction on all that would threaten our country. God Bless the Infantry.


Although I am just an old guy now, I keep my guns clean and ready to fulfill their designed purpose to kill any man or beast that would commit violence upon my animals, my neighbors, my family.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am grateful that rough men with guns stand ready to visit death and destruction on all that would threaten our country. God Bless the Infantry.
> 
> Although I am just an old guy now, I keep my guns clean and ready to fulfill their designed purpose to kill any man or beast that would commit violence upon my animals, my neighbors, my family.


RPD, if I weren't a born again, Bible believing Christian, I would say you are one of the founding fathers reincarnate.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Stick said:


> Redhawk...I would submit that drawing a firearm in anger and using it is murder. There are only four reasons to use a gun:
> 
> Fun
> 
> ...


Stick, I agree that drawing a gun in anger and killing a person would be murder...I made the statement about not drawing my gun in anger to quell any ideas about me carrying a firearm to start trouble or that I am predisposed to violence. Myself and most licensed handgun carriers, carry for protection...not to start trouble. I shoot for FUN, I hunt for FOOD, I do *not* carry for fear but for PROTECTION and I will use it to protect our Country if needed...JM2C


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yep, guns are a useful tool if something needs killing. But for every squirrel or skunk I've shot I've shared just as many great memories shooting with my kids and taught other kids self confidence and how to work for something they want, that high score on the target.

Target shooting teaches thinking about every move you make to stay safe with that weapon and focus on every detail to get the perfect shot in the X ring.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you know not many know this but skunk doesn't taste too bad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> you know not many know this but skunk doesn't taste too bad.


You drunk?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have seen the cooking instruction that the old timers used to cook skunk. I think I'll pass on the skunk. (anything you have to boil three times and then cook is not meant for a man to eat)


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> you know not many know this but skunk doesn't taste too bad.


Can't say I've tried it... don't think I want to either.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The smell alone gives me a headache cant imagine what it would do to my guts


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes, guns are designed to kill. Present yourself as a threat to the safety of me or my family and you will receive a brief tutorial in the effects of velocity, mass, kinetic energy, hydrostatic shock and exsanguination.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Guns are designed to shoot, what is shot with them is up to the user.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Saying that a gun is designed to kill is the same as saying a bat is designed to kill. The bat is a tool designed to increase the momentum of your arm in a swinging motion. What you do with that added force is completely up to you. 
If you swing and hit someone in the head it will kill them just as fast as a bullet. If you hit an arm or a leg it will do massive damage - often more than a 30 caliber rifle bullet would do. 
Are bats therefore made to kill? Almost anything can be used to kill. More people are beaten to death with hands and legs than with rifles in the USA - and most other countries.
A gun is just a device to accurately launch a projectile at velocities faster than you can otherwise get. In spite of the manufacturers intent a gun can be used to hunt, target practice with and enjoy in a number of different sports that don't involve killing at all. Even a rifle or pistol that is designed and built as a target shooter - obviously not built to kill - can be used to take a life.
I will repeat that a gun is made to launch a projectile. What that projectile is launched at is completely up to the user.

To express my point a kids model rocket from Estes is made as a toy. There are very few regulations about their use. They are made of paper, plastic and wood - the rules specify no metal parts. I launched on at a mature apple tree and it went completely through the 8 inch trunk. Can you imagine if that had been a person? Are they too designed to kill?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh come on people. A tool for launching projectiles? Enough with the politically correct bullshit. Guns are for killing. When God gave the military the 03 Springfield, M1 Garand, the M-14 ect. it wasn't for shooting targets, it was for sending little heathen bastards to hell where they belong for threatening freedom. Sure, you practice with firearms by shooting at targets so if that day ever comes you can place rounds into little heathen bastards center of mass for threatening our country or our homes. A 155 howitzer is a tool for launching projectiles. It's purpose it to land a HE shell within 20 meters of little heathen bastards and shred them with the effects of blast and fragmentation. Rifles and pistols are for picking them off one at a time.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Great post! Might be worth noting that the knife is the murder weapon of choice in Canada.


I thought it was boredom from months and months of political marketing by party candidates that do nothing positive for us at all.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Oh come on people. A tool for launching projectiles? Enough with the politically correct bullshit. Guns are for killing. When God gave the military the 03 Springfield, M1 Garand, the M-14 ect. it wasn't for shooting targets, it was for sending little heathen bastards to hell where they belong for threatening freedom. Sure, you practice with firearms by shooting at targets so if that day ever comes you can place rounds into little heathen bastards center of mass for threatening our country or our homes. A 155 howitzer is a tool for launching projectiles. It's purpose it to land a HE shell within 20 meters of little heathen bastards and shred them with the effects of blast and fragmentation. Rifles and pistols are for picking them off one at a time.


Quoted For Truth.

Pussy-footing around the issue like we're ashamed of it is exactly what "they" want.
Sometimes, bad folks need killing, and the gun was designed to fulfill this task with greater ease than the sword.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Guy at work: "Guns are designed for the sole purpose of killing"
> 
> My response: "In the US, about 31,000 guns per year are used for killing people. The remaining 300 million guns were not.
> 
> ...


My suggestion is next time this guy's birthday rolls around you buy him a box of Kotex feminine pads.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Poison gas is designed to kill. If the wind changes it will kill either side. The simple fact that you have to aim a weapon shows it was not designed to kill. If it was designed to kill it would just kill - every time you pulled the trigger someone or thing would be killed. When the wind changes direction, the next time you are at the range you should be happy that guns are not made to kill.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

redhawk said:


> Stick, I agree that drawing a gun in anger and killing a person would be murder...I made the statement about not drawing my gun in anger to quell any ideas about me carrying a firearm to start trouble or that I am predisposed to violence. Myself and most licensed handgun carriers, carry for protection...not to start trouble. I shoot for FUN, I hunt for FOOD, I do *not* carry for fear but for PROTECTION and I will use it to protect our Country if needed...JM2C


I understand. But to use the word "protection" throws a "p" into my Four F's for Shooting. "Three F's and a P" just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

since cave man first picked up a rock we have been looking for a better way to throw that rock to kill something.
guns just happen to be the best we have come up with so far.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, but cave men used that rock for cutting trees, gutting and skinning food, making fires and a lot of other things too. Was it designed to kill?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

As you pointed out, poison is not reliably controllable. It can kill or not kill based on uncontrollable variables once deployed.
A gun is designed to control the force being applied, and properly direct the lethal energy to the intended target.
It was not created as a means to shoot targets with more flair.
It was not created as a noise maker for parties.
It was created as a more efficient means to harm, in defense or for hunting.
We have applied it to additional uses, but those were the original intents, plain and simple.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm just sick of the 10 day waiting period for hammers and machetes. Sometimes I just get the urge to smash something or chop coconuts and then I have to wait.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you have ever shot a rifle beyond 50 yards you know that you have to aim it or it won't hit the intended target. If you have ever fired a handgun beyond 21 feet you know you have to aim it to hit your intended target.
If they were designed to kill would you have to aim it? A missile locks on to its target and then you fire. It follows the target and hits it (most of the time). It is designed to kill. You specify the target and the target is destroyed.
The military is working on rifles that will do the same thing. They design weapons to kill an intended target. Just select the target and pull the trigger. When it lines up properly it fires.
None of my guns do that. I have to aim it at my intended target.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Whether the missile locks onto a target, or you do, the result is the same. The weapon is designed to project lethal force to the target. No need for a lethal round otherwise.
An airsoft gun, for example, is NOT intended to kill, even though it follows the exact same function.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I guess I'm just a knuckle dragging good ole southern boy. I like red meat especially when I shoot it, I drink lots of beer, I think a woman's heart shaped ass is one of God's most beautiful creations, and I practice with my guns because I believe I need to train with the tools I will use to kill with when I believe it is necessary.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

One of the dumbest topics ever. Of course firearms are designed to kill. It's the operator who makes the decision to use the weapon for it's stated purpose.


----------

